# 4430 blues



## U Lazy V Ranch (Nov 30, 2020)

4430 Quad range, baling hay today, and everything was going fine! Wrapped a bale and went to kick it out and nothing... finally, a little jerk and very very slowly, got the bale out. Headed for the shop and threw gauges on. At idle, with warm oil, 140 clutch pressure, 0 lube pressure, and the main system pressure was jumping from 1000 to 1700. Steering, brakes, shifting all work fine. Took the plug out and the transmission pump drive shaft turns fine, so put a drill on it and pulled it out far enough to not engage the flywheel and got clutch pressure, but lube still at 0. Just put in a new main pump about 15 hours ago. Had pressures right where they were called out for in the manual. Did I lose a pipe internally?
John


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I suggest to check hyd filter relief valve to see if any foreign material is present. What was reason for replacing frt hyd pump? Do hyd's operate the same in both high & low speeds of the 2 speed & with pto on/off?


----------



## U Lazy V Ranch (Nov 30, 2020)

Front pump was an attempt at restoring overall performance. At the end of winter feeding, it was getting a little slower than normal. I haven't tried changing gears or running pto on and off. I have the fluid out right now, and it looks good too. I was worried about starving the main pump, especially when I see the lube pressure at 0. We started through the JD manual tests, but everything didn't jive with the 0 lube pressure, so I stopped, not wanting anymore damage than I have.
John


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

Just out of curiosity was the front pump a real John Deere or an aftermarket. I have had 3 of the 10 or so that came from all states ag parts fail within the first 3 days never had a problem with the real ones. If you still have the old pump chances are good it is better than a new one made over seas.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree on the possibility nothing is wrong with old pump. Good diagnostics are required to correctly access closed-center hyd problems on tractors such as 4430.


----------



## U Lazy V Ranch (Nov 30, 2020)

New pump came from Kintec. Rebuilt genuine pump. The problem with trying to follow the JD diagnostics is that it doesn't give a scenario for no lube pressure. We're working through it, but was hoping for something simple. Guess we'll see.
John


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

What is the spec for lube pressure, and what range gauge are you using to check it?


----------

